# Black pipe burner



## smokingohiobutcher

Does anyone have any expertise on making a pipe burner out of 1/2" black pipe??? I am trying to make one for my smoker and get long yellow flames??Not enough air right?? any help would be great.
SOB


----------



## beer-b-q

Check these out they have some great looking designs...

http://www.io.com/~jrf/SubPics/image584.html

http://www.backyardmetalcasting.com/oliverburner1.html

http://www.ehow.com/how_4968546_make...-out-pipe.html

http://www.backyard-workshop.com/projects/metal-casting/56-homemade-propane-burner.html


----------



## walle

Yep - has to do with your air.  I've built a lot of orfices/burners.  Trick is to light it up and move your orface close/further from your pipe burner until you get the blue flame you're looking for.  May be that your orfice is too big as well.  You can solder it shut and take a small drill bit and drill it back out - lide a 65 or 70 - they are like hair when they get that small, so you can usually drill just by using your fingers.  

Those are my ideas... shot us some picts of your set up and maybe others will have better ideas.

Tracey


----------



## walle

SOB - mine are very similiar to this - I would go with this design, if you're starting over.  It would allow you to just keep drilling holes for the air intake until you get it where you want it for your altitude.


----------



## smokingohiobutcher

I was trying to make 2 like this 







with about22" of flame length.
SOB


----------



## walle

Okay - back to my first suggestion. You just need a smaller orifice, or you need to pull it back a way's to let it get more air.

Here's a shot of the hook up for my chili roaster - I just found the sweet spot and screwed it down.


----------



## smokingohiobutcher

Ahh Found a better picture.





I know why not buy that one!
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	




I like to try to build it myself first...but I'm about to give it up!
I'll try to get some pics of what i have later today.
SOB


----------



## hutch

SmokingOhioButcher,

I am in the process of making a pipe burner as you are doing. I have gotten information from this web site, www.tejassmokers.com There is one other site I will post when I find it again. The Tejas people say the first eight inches of the pipe are used for the throat of the burner,and does not have any holes in it. A 32 inch burner has 22 inches of flame. It is their math I am just the messenger. They also recommend the regulator and orifice to use for a build. The pipe size on Tejas burner is 1-1/4" . I will get back with the other site.......Hutch


----------



## hog warden

For a complete "how to" on building your own burners, including the pipe ones, go here:

http://www.wedlinydomowe.com/smokehouse-burners.htm


----------



## skygreenbud

Sounds like the air/fuel mix is off.I have a pipe burner in my smoker and i have it adjusted  for a blue flame  with yellow tip.Do you have an air mix valve on it ?I live in ne pa and am also a smoking butcher.


----------



## thoareya

great post!! thanks for posting the instructions. just one question. Pipe burners are long cylindrical pieces of pipe that are usually installed into the bottom of gas fireplaces by threading them into the gas feed pipe?

cigaradvisorblog.com


----------



## bbq dude

In reference to your black pipe burner, yes! I have had some experience with building them. I drilled holes, which is not the easiest route to use, that would get plugged and require re-drilling every 3-6 months, because they would get plugged with ......gooo..! Look on youtube.com, they have a few like mine on there, that I am in the process of redoing this winter. I get the heat and good flame, but once they start plugging up, its not as efficieny and here is the chance of getting a lot of soot.

With the new ones I am building, instead of having 300,  3/32" drilled holes, every 1/8" apart, I am going to use a sawzall and cut slits in the top 1/3 of the pipe, 1" apart. The venturi and orifice design I used to use, I am modifying that slightly also. I am using a .030" mig welder wire feed orifice, as my propane orifice. That will go between a brass fitting that your propane hose connects to and the venturi where you cut and/or drills holes for oxygen. There again, I am going off of a video I had seen on youtube and applying it to what I have already found out on my own over the last 4 years.

You can look at my website, jimmyraysbarbq.com,, it shows my grill and foodtruck setup. If you go to my facebook page, jimmy ray's bar-b-que, you will see a few of our past events we have catered to. My facebook page, if interested is jim parker. It has a pic of the side of my truck. There are a few on there. Thats how I tell people to recognize as my page.

If you have any further questions, I would be glad to help out if possible

Good luck

Jim


----------



## jim parker

2015-03-24 08.23.27.jpg



__ jim parker
__ Mar 24, 2015
__ 1








This is a pic of the ones I am building for my grill. I have 4 of these in my grill. I also built the heat deflector/flavorizer for them also.


----------



## steve austin

HI. YOUR BURNER  IS EXACTLY WHAT I'M LOOKING FOR. DID YOU DRILL ALL THOSE HOLES? PLEASE HELP ME OUT WITH DESIGN


----------



## gmc2003

steve austin said:


> HI. YOUR BURNER  IS EXACTLY WHAT I'M LOOKING FOR. DID YOU DRILL ALL THOSE HOLES? PLEASE HELP ME OUT WITH DESIGN



Steve, don't be to disappointed if he doesn't reply. He hasn't been on the site since this post in 2015, but who knows. Somebody else may have information your looking for.

Chris


----------

